# Inner Peace with Dr. Phil



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

I just thought I'd post this for a good laugh...you know...entertainment.

DR PHIL'S INNER PEACE 

I am passing this on to you because it definitely worked for me and we all could use more calm in our lives. 
By following the simple advice I heard on a Dr. Phil show, I have finally found inner peace. 

Dr. Phil proclaimed the way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started. So I looked around my house to see things I started and hadn't finished; and, before leaving the house this morning I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of White Zinfandel, a bottle of Baileys, a bottle of Kahlua, a package of Oreos, the remainder 
of both Prozac and Valium prescriptions, the rest of the Cheesecake, some Saltines and a box of Chocolates. 

You have no idea how freaking good I feel. 

Please pass this on to those you feel are in need of inner peace.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

He claims Christ, he's been on the John Roberson show several times in the past.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

This was simply to inspire light-hearted laughs, and essentially to discuss nothing of theological significance. Just laugh a little, eh guys?


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 17, 2005)

Andrew, what a hoot!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

> essentially to discuss nothing of theological significance.



Do you know where you're at?:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe there needs to be a category on here for threads that are ambivelently (sp?) policed by moderators for ANY AND EVERY instance of theologizing. 

Of course that's impossible. Hmm.


----------



## gwine (Jan 17, 2005)

> You have no idea how . . .



boy, that next word made my brain blip a couple of times


----------



## Authorised (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> Maybe there needs to be a category on here for threads that are ambivelently (sp?) policed by moderators for ANY AND EVERY instance of theologizing.
> 
> Of course that's impossible. Hmm.




I thought it was funny...

WHY did you name your dog "Calvin" ?

You should've named it "Leo X"


----------



## Craig (Jan 17, 2005)

I dunno about that advice...

A bottle of scotch and rum 12 boxes of mac and cheese later 

Still, I do have some cheez wiz left, so maybe when I'm done gargling that I'll grab a spoon and finish off the butter. We'll see. Either way, Dr. Phil has to be right!


----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

I think that what Dr. Phil is suggesting betrays his over-realized eschatology. 



> WHY did you name your dog "Calvin" ?



I was thinking a few months ago that if my wife ever cornered me and made us get a dog, that "Luther" would be the perfect name. Then my best friends in Ohio (Lutherans) stole our idea. So we went with what turns out to be a better name yet.

I suggest stopping by our blog for some more pictures of Calvin, as well as some of his theological reflections on why it's good to go ahead and get potty-trained now rather than waiting until just before the rapture.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 17, 2005)

That there is funny I don't care who you are.


----------

